# Help needed with Rolleinar



## josinho (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi evrybody.

Im trying to use this (inverted) to take some macros:







but i can not put it on "manual" mode to adjust the aperture with the external ring. I think the "A" piece has to release or some like that.

Thanks for your help


----------

